# frogs for bass



## Chops (May 16, 2007)

When does the frog top water bite start.Is it water temp that sets the timing thanks all


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have had my best luck with frogs in the summer or anytime you have a nice mat to fish I use a heavy action samano compre and a lews laser mg speed spool I think it's a 7.4.1 gear ratio and 50lb braid I use the KVD sexy frog or live target frogs. Just walk the frog like you would a Zara spook and wait till you feel the fish pull your rod then set the hook hard.Hope this helps!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just started fishing a frog frequently last year. That being said, I did best mid summer on hot days early in the morning but got bit mid day and late in the day too. I never went past a set of pads any time of day in any weather conditions even into late fall without throwing a frog out and I got bites into early November. If they aren't biting on anything else throw one before you leave the area.

7'6" Abu Garcia Veritas heavy fast action 
Shimano Citica 
50lb Power Pro. Braid
Mostly Booyah Pad Crashers


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I always wait until I actually start seeing frogs around and then start using them. Take some time and look for frogs when you are out and study them. Watch how they move and act. Then spook one and see out it reacts and moves. Then mimic that.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A frog will work at any water temperature a top water bait will work. I usually don't start considering top water until the water gets close to 60 degrees in the spring. Here in northeast Ohio that kind of temp is usually mid to late May, depending on the lake. 

In the fall you can catch them on top water with water in the 40's on some days. But I usually stop throwing topwaters in the fall, when the water temps get in the low 50's. 

With that said, I usually start throwing a frog when weeds are close to the surface. Usually early June.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I start post spawn until it's too cold to fish. Frogs move into the water to hibernate and bass turn on the feed so I fish it as long as the weather allows.

Night time froggin during the fall is one of the most exciting times. It takes blow ups to a whole new level.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

What are the best colors to throw??


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

claytonhaske said:


> What are the best colors to throw??


If your fishing veggie mats color isn't too important IMO, the frog isn't in the water till it gets bit anyway. On mats I use a cor that contrasts like white or yellow. 

If you are in weeds, pads, or patches of open water I would use natural colors. Now, this is what I normally do, but others may have different ideas.....


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

hey chops I use them icefishing.Rememer Pleasant hill last year. And your the reason I cant find them spros any more.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> Night time froggin during the fall is one of the most exciting times. It takes blow ups to a whole new level.


Agree 100%. It will bring a tiny little girl voice or of the manliest of men! I was lucky, because I was alone when it happened to me. However, it is funny to see it happen to other people......


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

claytonhaske said:


> What are the best colors to throw??


White, pretty much without exception. If Jackall or Live Target made a bubble gum pink frog, I'd probably end up using that. 

Like Mr A said, if you're fishing the bait over heavy weeds, the fish aren't seeing the color of the bait anyway. And even in more open water, white silhouettes pretty well against the surface. 

I use white frogs because I can see them easier. I don't count, or a wait until I feel the fish start taking line before I set the hook. I go by sight. The first thing I do when I get a hit is drop the rod tip, and look for the bait. If I don't see it, I set the hook. 

Sometimes it ends up that line is going before I can determine if the bait is still there, but generally I'm setting the hook before I feel the line moving.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's why we love frogs...


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Here's why we love frogs...
> 12lb 3oz Bass on a Frog - YouTube



I have saw that video 100 times still love it! There is nothing like a 5lber inhaling your frog!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

jake222 said:


> I have saw that video 100 times still love it! There is nothing like a 5lber inhaling your frog!


Even though I live in a state where ten pound bass are not rare, never got one on a frog over five pounds. I got one at Badin that was four+, then chunked a buzzbait in the same grass bed and caught a six pounder. Frogs or buzzbaits, after the spawn here, that's what I am throwing. Or a floating worm in the grass.....lol


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I caught a frog fishing with a Texas rigged senko once at a local pond so I took a pic of it and bought the closest color soft body frog I could find. It's the one I've had the most luck on. Also, someone on this site told me once that a frog isn't always a frog. Meaning sometimes your topwater frog is actually imitating a bait fish. I have one that looks like a shad that is my 2nd most productive frog.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> I caught a frog fishing with a Texas rigged senko once at a local pond so I took a pic of it and bought the closest color soft body frog I could find.












Frogs are very territorial and will hit anythingbthey think they can eat. Look closely and you'll see this one tried to eat a pad crusher.....bot was he suprised!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's awesome! Mine swirled on the senko just as I lifted it out of the water from below some sludge. I pitched it out a bit and brought it back over the same sludge a bit slower. Made me laugh because it actually looked shocked.


----------



## sciotoyaker (Jan 23, 2015)

Bassbme said:


> If Jackall or Live Target made a bubble gum pink frog, I'd probably end up using that.


Why bubble gum pink?


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

sciotoyaker said:


> Why bubble gum pink?



Try the zoom trickworms at a pond in pink it's just a good color at times


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

jake222 said:


> Try the zoom trickworms at a pond in pink it's just a good color at times


For some reason, bubblegum is the best floating worm color, followed by red/orange.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

sciotoyaker said:


> Why bubble gum pink?


Because it would be easy to see if it were still on the surface after a strike. 

I don't think color plays as much of a roll in a topwater bait. I think it's more about the silhouette the bait presents, rather than its color


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

70* plus is a good starting point. Don't be afraid to fish them in open water.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> Because it would be easy to see if it were still on the surface after a strike.
> 
> I don't think color plays as much of a roll in a topwater bait. I think it's more about the silhouette the bait presents, rather than its color


I agree as far as top water baits go. Only exception I think are situations for night time bass fishing in summer. July and August we fish some of our tournaments at night, and black baits work best. We usually throw black torpedoes and black Zoom Ole Monster worms on a Texas rig.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

angler69 said:


> 70* plus is a good starting point. Don't be afraid to fish them in open water.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


With the advent of the popper frog, open water fishing definitely comes into play a lot more. As far as colors, I prefer black, and any other color that has a white belly.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

polebender said:


> With the advent of the popper frog, open water fishing definitely comes into play a lot more. As far as colors, I prefer black, and any other color that has a white belly.


Shhhh......


----------

